# Root It or Boot It article on SGS4G coming soon; your input requested!



## AshG (Jun 7, 2011)

Hello everyone!

I'm working on the next installment of Root It or Boot It for RootzWiki. We're takign phones that are a generation or two old, rooting and ROMing them, and letting users know if its still worth keeping around. That's where you come in.

I'm interested to hear what you all have to say about the usability / longevity of the SGS4G. Does it still feel snappy? Does it require an overclock to handle newer apps and games? Can you squeeze another year out of it with a good kernel and a well-written ROM?

This is your chance to help contribute to the articles here. I look forward to hearing what you have to say about your phone!


----------



## sublimespot (Nov 6, 2011)

I definitely think this is a good phone and trust me when I say we (everyone still with an sgs4g) would appreciate it because our rom devs have had a hard time because the kernel source code for this phone just released recently and alot and I mean alot of devs have left this device because of how long it took to drop, we have no cm7 and no miui except what people have attempted to port from vibrant and have had trouble because of smali code editing I believe. 
OK with that said I like mine and I've really had no trouble its snappy I really don't need to overclock, ran order and chaos and music together with no problem.
Dont get me wrong the roms we do have work good but there are hardly any based off the official kj6 and the ones that are there have hardly any customization.
I would definitely donate and support this cause for sure, but I know that there is a much bigger crowd of people on xda with sgs4g's and they are itching for roms, so I would post something over there or I can do it for u if you want to keep this on RootzWiki (respect lol).
Bottom line its a good phone and we need the help big time, btw I'll flash sumthin just tell me lol.


----------



## tinkerer (Jul 23, 2011)

The phone's hardware isn't bad and once one gets away from stock ROMs, the experience (in my opinion) improves greatly.

But many capable devs moved on to other sexier phones and this phone, with its hardware exclusively belonging to the country's smallest carrier, didn't have many devs excited to start with. Thankfully, we still have some good devs plugging away at it, but nowhere near the number as many other phones so we have fewer ROMs from which to choose.

We've only just got the GB source so the best is yet to come perhaps, but the outlook from where I'm sitting isn't promising. Its a shame since the phone's external design is still attractive, the hardware seems pretty capable, but the future of the phones usefulness seems limited.


----------



## 404glitch (Jun 28, 2011)

I agree that the SGS4G is still a fairly good phone, and one that's even better after it's been customized. It's got a large screen, good battery life, and while it lacks a dual-core like the newer phones, it easily overclocks like a champ if you want that speed boost. I don't game much on my phone, so I can't tell you how that is, but it's been great at everything else I've used it for.


----------



## wingedsgs4g (Dec 7, 2011)

I just had to give up my vibrant and it was replaced with the sgs4g. I knew how to root and flash custom roms on that device without a hitch. Since having this phone I have not been able to even understand how to get ClockWork on the darn phone and I can't understand how to put an actual custom rom on it. I see that most devs have moved on to the SGS II and I am left to fend on my own. Please continue to work with this phone. I will donate to whatever work needs to be done. This is a good phone and I think could be a great phone if we can open it up and customize it.

Thanks for you work


----------



## bhundven (Dec 4, 2011)

I've had this phone for a little while after a long stent on my G1 (Still miss my keyboard) and just got some time to look at the recent GB drop.

A month or less ago, AdamOutler UBM'd my sgs4g, so I can start work to help port u-boot to our phone, and hopefully in the future to other s5pc1xx, and hopefully someday s5pv2xx and newer SAMSUNG based smart-phones.

I'm still waiting for some more electronics to complete shipment so I can start work, so I got bored and took a crack at the kernel drop.

My professional work involves bringing up production embedded Linux devices, so I'm used to merging hardware vendor's code into a vanilla or custom code base.

I just dropped threads here and in the xda forum for the initial builds and its surprising to see an early build do well.

This week I plan on cleaning up the vendor code to merge cleaner to a cloned copy of the upstream android-2.6.35 branch.

Next week I plan to start some basic baseline performance numbers and in following weeks, deeper dives into hotspots and code coverage.

I want to see how far we can push this this technology, wrt longevity and performance.

I definitely see this phone and other s5pc1xx phones/devices having a good life.


----------



## ZixX (Jul 27, 2011)

as far as hardware goes I believe this phone has potential, once you step away from stock everything just works amazingly nice.
now thanks to our devs we have some custom roms that are super snappy, sadly we dont have many devs at the moment but since bhundven join the SGS4g community and started to create new kernels for all of us, we now have hope that in some time we will get a decent Kernel and from then on hopefully great ports and great Roms.


----------

